# Lawnmower Blenny Death



## Klinemw

This morning I suddenly, after about 9 months, found my 4+" long Lawnmower Blenny (aka "Dinosaur") belly up on the bottom of my 120 gallon mixed reef tank. All of the other inhabitants appear just fine and quite frankly I was surprised to find it very much intact and that the hermit crabs hadn't discovered it over night. 

I feel like I've had very good success in terms of fish mortality. In the last year since the tank was first started, I have lost a Diamond Goby and a Six-line Wrasse that both jumped out of the tank (their replacements have been in the tank for at least six months), a very small Yellow Watchman Goby that just disappeared never to be seen again, a Blue Damsel that was literally killed by the other Blue Damsels in the tank, and now this Lawnmower Blenny. The blenny was active and eating last night. I may have noticed a slight increase in respiration rate (only on the blenny), but other than that it looked perfect to me. It has had a very full, round belly since it came home to my tank, and was that way this morning as well. 

I did say a few kind words on its behalf as it swirled off to the mortuary.

My questions are:
1. How long to these Lawnmower Blenny's typically last in a stable mixed-reef environment? 
2. Would its 4-3/8" length be considered large by normal marine aquarium standards? 
3. Is there something in their dietary requirements or environment that I might not have provided? 
4. Is there something else about these interesting fish that I need to know to perhaps keep them longer?

My understanding is that they need lots of vegetable matter in their diet. I think that is provided as my Tangs, a Yellow and a Sailfin, are perfect with nice full bellies. The Sailfin is now twice the size of the Yellow Tang; they were approximately the same size when first introduced to the tank at the same time.

Any insights would be appreciated.

Klinemw


----------



## Reefing Madness

How is that Vegetable metter getting to the Blenny through the Tang? Your assuming that their poop makes it to the bottom of the tank, and that he's there everytime they make that pass. Tough to give those lil guys algae matter with a couple of Tangs in the picture.
Life span of your typical Blenny in captivity would be around 10 years. The size of the one you had was almost to full length of around 5". 
Gotta be able to get them some algae sheets when the Tangs aren't looking.


----------



## Klinemw

Thanks for the response.

I have been feeding "vegetable" based foods including frozen cubes of algae based foods, thawed (previously frozen) spinach, sheets of dried algae, and there is typically an area of the tank that tends to grow algae. The blenny was also conditioned to take brine shrimp and mysis shrimp.

The Sailfin Tang is now (and has been for a while) the dominant eater in the tank, just because of the size difference. The Yellow Tang is a close second. They both have really nice shape and full bellies, so I think I'm offering enough vegetable based foods to keep them healthy. Typically, the Sailfin and Yellow Tang eats their fill and everyone else gets what's left. Because of that I now do a two part feeding twice each day. First feeding pretty much fills up the tangs, then about 10 minutes later the second feeding is provided for everything else. That way I know there is food available for all of the inhabitants. I've pretty well learned about what will be left for the "cleaning crew" to get after and based on the modest algae growth in the tank, I do run a fairly nutrient rich environment. Probably not the best for SPS, but all the fish, invertebrates and soft corals appear to thrive.

The Blenny always appeared as though it was getting plenty of food, so don't think it starved to death nutritionally. I might guess that at least half or more of its diet was based on "vegetable based" offerings. It sure didn't act like a "vegan". Would too much of the meaty foods have lead to the premature death of the Lawnmower Blenny?

How would you suggest I change the feeding routine, if I decide to replace the Lawnmower Blenny? I have a strong preference for the Tangs, so if they're the major competitors at feeding time, maybe another fish selection is in order. I did like how this blenny would "host" in my green star polyps; like playing in the tall grass. I also liked that its body shape and coloration was different from the other fish in the tank. Should I try another Lawnmower Blenny?

Klinemw


----------



## Reefing Madness

I'd give the Lawnmower Blenny another shot. Shounds like you have everything in hand. As for why he died, haven't a clue, sounds like you were feeding the tank ok, but still, left over food getting to a particular area without being eaten by someone else, is sketchy at best.


----------

